# DTD aus Java erzeugen



## brasilian (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich aus Java eine DTD-Datei erzeugen kann.

Ich habe bisher mittels JDOM verschiedene XML-Dateien geschrieben, gibt es in Java auch Klassen die mir beim Erzeugen eines DTD's helfen ? 

Ich habe leider in der Forensuche hierzu nichts passendes gefunden. 

Gruß
Brasi


----------



## Noar (18. Okt 2006)

Kannst du das mal etwas näher spezifizieren?

Woraus (Grundlage) soll JAVA denn deine DTD erstellen?


----------



## brasilian (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo Noar,

schön dass du antwortest. Mit einer solchen Frage hatte ich fast schon gerechnet  :wink: .

Es wird eine Datei geben (.csv. oder .dat) in welcher die benötigten Daten für das dtd drin stehen werden. Wie der genaue Aufbau in dieser Datei sein wird, ist erstmal nicht wichtig. Ich würde halt gerne wissen ob Java mir irgendwelche Hilfsklassen zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich bin u.a auf das Package javax.swing.text.html.parser.* gestossen, hat hier jemand schonmal damit gearbeitet ?

Gruß
Brasi


----------

